# Does anyone lese get Acne/Rash/irritated skin along the helmet strap area?



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

Yes, I wash my face reguarly. But I notice that i've started developing some bumpy red skin along what appears to be where my chin strap touches my face. So, my cheeks are clean and without blemish, but under my jawline near my ear and my adams apple have some red bumps. Is this peculiar to me or somewhat common?


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

I occasionally get irritation on my forehead where the helmet pads touch. 
Try washing the straps with antibacterial soap and rinse thoroughly. 
That usually works for me.
____________________________


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Similar, but different experience.

I get pimples on the back of my neck where the roc-loc from my Giro helmet touches my head.

Do you wash your helmet straps regularly? Although I do not wash my helmet in the winter very often, I wash my helmet two or three times per week in the summer.


----------



## Kennedy (May 17, 2006)

Foolishly, I never thought to wash the straps. I'll have to go check the helmet. Can they be removed or am I handwashing them while attached?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I rinse out the straps on my helmet after every few rides. They get very crusted with salt if I don't wash them. I just rinse in hot/warm water and then let the helmet air dry. Also rinse out the pads and it helps keep the helmet from getting smelly.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Kennedy said:


> Foolishly, I never thought to wash the straps. I'll have to go check the helmet. Can they be removed or am I handwashing them while attached?



I wash the helmet straps and pads while they are attached. In Giro helmets, the pads are attached with velcro and can be removed separately, the helmet straps cannot be removed easily. My method is to fill up the kitchen sink with water and ivory liquid dishwashing detergent, dunk the helmet a few times and rub the straps together in the water, then rinse the helmet and straps with the spray hose next to the kitchen sink. In wam weather, the helmet straps and pads usually are dry within a few hours.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I have this problem when I shave right before I ride. This doesn't happen often, as there is no reason to shave before riding!


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

I get some irritation under my chin and zits on my scalp every now and then. Washing the helmet does help. I simply take it into the shower with me once a week or so, depending on how much I'm riding.

soup


----------



## deionychus (May 10, 2006)

I get some irritation if I don't shave (evidence that everyone is different, huh, KestrelJr! .

Yes, I usually wash the straps by hand and air dry a few times per week during sweaty months.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I get pimples where the straps rub behind my ears sometimes, it's kind of annoying.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes, I used to get zits exactly where my helmet straps lie fore and aft of my ears and on my neck under my chin. My idiot (former) dermatologist said it was a peanut allergy. One day the light dawned and I realized it was the helmet straps. Now I wash them periodically. More importantly, I am careful to wash those areas thouroughly with the 6% benzoil peroxide cleanser I get from my (new) dermatologist.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Rinse your helmet straps everyday, between salt oil and bacteria you get the perfect recipe for skin irritation and topical infections (pimples, rash...etc...). Just hold your helmet under a hose when you get home and put it somewhere warm to dry out.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Mark of pride*



Kennedy said:


> Yes, I wash my face reguarly. But I notice that i've started developing some bumpy red skin along what appears to be where my chin strap touches my face. So, my cheeks are clean and without blemish, but under my jawline near my ear and my adams apple have some red bumps. Is this peculiar to me or somewhat common?


Don't wash the straps. Strap zit patterns are like the tan lines REAL cyclists get on the arms and legs. It's a highly respected mark of recognition among cyclists in the know. Nobody's going to work with you in a breakaway if you're blemish-free.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

> Nobody's going to work with you in a breakaway if you're blemish-free.


lol- that was good, 

However, nobody (including the hottie) is going to work with you at the bar with zits.
________
SEXY GIRLS


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

soup67 said:


> I get some irritation under my chin and zits on my scalp every now and then. Washing the helmet does help. I simply take it into the shower with me once a week or so, depending on how much I'm riding.
> 
> soup


I do the same thing. I imagine I look kind of goofy in the shower with a helmet and gloves on though  

A five gallon bucket filled with water and a little anti-bacterial soap works well too.


----------

